# Sourcing wood steering wheel



## Tambo (Aug 15, 2011)

My 70 GTO has a plastic steering wheel and I'd like to replace it with a nice wood one. There was a Grant wheel on a car I once bought, but the horn button kept falling out so needless to say I'm not impressed by that brand. Can I please have some recommendations for a nice wood one?

Current wheel ...


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Nardi makes some beautiful wood steering wheels.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

If you want to stay with stock look you can buy the correct 69 70 sport wood wheel kit for around 450.00. Or even go with the 70 -71 Formula Wheel for 269.00. I do like the look the formula wheel in a black interior..


----------

